# شئ نادر ...ثمنه الملايين..... أسمه الزئبق الاحمر!!!!



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*هو شئ نادر. بل اكثر من نادر.ثمنه بالملايين واسمه قد يقود الى القمه 
...او الهاوية, قصته ارتبطت قديماً -وحديثاً أيضاً- بالجن والشياطين 
والكنوز . لكنه في الواقع أخطر من ذلك بكثير ’ خاصة انه يدخل مباشرة 
في صناعة الاسلحة المتطوره كما يدخل في صناعة النشاط الذري بمختلف انواعه. 

ذلك هو الزئبق الأحمر... 

فماهو الزئبق الاحمر وماهي حقيقته؟؟؟ 
ذكر تقرير أعد لأحد وزراء خارجية الاتحاد السوفيتي -سابقاً -مايلي: 
ان الاتحاد السوفيتي-سابقاً- بدأ بانتاج هذه المادة عام 1968م في مركز 
" دوبنا" للابحاث النوويه, وان الكيماويين المختصين يعرفونها بهذا الرمز 
h925 b207 وهي مادة تبلغ كثافتها 23 جراماً في   السنتيمتر المكعب. 
وقد بلبلت هذه الدرجة الفائقة الكثافة عقول العلماء الغربيين, اذ انها 
اعلى من درجة كثافة اي مادة معروفه في العالم بما في ذلك المعادن 
النقية . 

من المعروف ان كثافة الزئبق المستخدم في قياس درجات الحرارة يبلغ 
13.6 جرام في السنتيمتر المكعب , فيما تبلغ كثافة البلوتونيوم 
النقي اقل قلاً من 20 جرام في السنتيمتر المكعب . 

هناك سؤال قد يدور في ذهن البعض ممن لهم بعض الاطلاع وهو: 

هل للزئبق الاحمر علاقه بالاثار والمومياوات المصرية القديمة ؟؟ 

اجاب على هذا السؤال الباحث الاثري المصري ومدير متحف التحنيط 
في مدينة الاقصر/ محمد يحي عويضه حيث قال : 
ان الزئبق الاحمر عباره عن بودرة معدنية حمراء اللون ذات اشعاع 
لاتزال تستخدم في عمليات ذات صلة بالانشطار النووي , ومصدر تصنيعه 
وتصديره او لنقل تهريبه لدول العالم هي دول الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق 
اذ تقوم بعض العصابات بتهريبه من داخل المفاعلات النوويه هناك ليباع 
بملايين الدولارات في الخارج . 

اما مايسمى بالزئبق الاحمر المصري فهو شئ لا وجود له ولا علاقة بين الزئبق 
الاحمر والفراعنه ولا يوجد اي بحث تاريخي او علمي حتى اليوم يثبت استخدامهم 
له في عمليات التحنيط . والغريب ان البعض يشيع ان كهنة مصر القديمة 
كانوا يستعينون بالجان لثقب " بلحة " ووضع مقدار من الزئبق الاحمر 
المصري المزعوم بداخلها ’ لكن الذين عملوا في حقل الحفريات والتنقيب 
الاثري لم يسجلوا ولا حاله واحده لظهور شئ اسمه الزئبق الاحمر المصري . 


بقي ان اذكر ان شخصية عربية رفيعة تعرضت لعملية نصب عندما طلب البعض 
من تلك الشخصيه مبلغ 27 مليون دولار مقابل الحصول على زجاجة صغيرة 
تحتوي على سائل من الزئبق الاحمر المصري المزعوم.​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا من المعروف عن الزئبق انى ثمنه 
احيانا بيوصل لمليارات من الجنيهات المصريه 
معلومه راااااااااائعه يا دونا 
مرسىىىىىى على المعلومه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## جيلان (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*



			اما مايسمى بالزئبق الاحمر المصري فهو شئ لا وجود له ولا علاقة بين الزئبق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا بردوا كنت فكراه بيخص المصريين القداماء




			بقي ان اذكر ان شخصية عربية رفيعة تعرضت لعملية نصب عندما طلب البعض 
من تلك الشخصيه مبلغ 27 مليون دولار مقابل الحصول على زجاجة صغيرة 
تحتوي على سائل من الزئبق الاحمر المصري المزعوم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الشخصيات العربية عندها هوس بامتلاك الاشياء النادرة والغريبة
يمكن كثرة المال وخصوصا لدى المحدثين للنعمة بتعمل كدى يعنى فى شخصيات عربية بيعملوا حاجات ملهاش اى لزمة وبتضيع الفلوس وخلاص
مع انهم ممكن يتبرعوا بيها مثلا او يفيدوا  بيها
وده بيشجع ناس كتير تستغلهم 

ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رائع*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع بجد تثقيفي رائع اخت دونا 
وينير ويوضح كل المقولات السابقة
شكرا" لك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## viviane tarek (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومات قيمة
 يا دونا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## روزالي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله

الزئبق غالي جدا 


الله يباركلك ايامك 

موضوع حلو *​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

_الزيبق الاحمر غنى عن التعريف
ميرسى كتييير دونا على تعبك على تعبك




​​_


----------



## zama (2 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل بجد 
انا اول مرة اعرف ان الزئبق الاحمر كثافته 23 جرام فى السم 3 
على خلاف ان الزئبق العادى كثافتة 13.6  بينما البلوتونيوم 20جم فى السم3 
وواضح انه معدن مهم جدا ....لكن كان نفسى اعرف هو مهم لانه نادر ولا لان ليه استخدامات عسكرية ولا الاثنين معا 
 لكن الرمز h925   b207 نا مش فاكر انى درسته فى الجدول الكيميائى خالص


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > فعلا من المعروف عن الزئبق انى ثمنه
> ...


*نوررررت الموضوع بمشاركتك يا كوكو مان ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*الموضوع مش مووضوع حب امتلاك للاشياء الغاليه وبس يا جيجى ولكن أحنا شعب نعشق الاساطير ونسعى فى البحث عن الغموض .. ميرررسى لمشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> moviemaker قال:
> 
> 
> > شكراا على الموضوع الجميل ده


*ميرررسى لمشاركتك بالموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع بجد تثقيفي رائع اخت دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليموو لمشاركتك بالموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *معلومات قيمة
> ...


*نورررتى الموضوع يا قمرر بمشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> روزالي قال:
> 
> 
> > *بسم الله
> ...


*أشكرك لمرورك الكريم بالموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> .تونى.تون. قال:
> 
> 
> > _الزيبق الاحمر غنى عن التعريف
> ...


*نورت الموضوع يا تونى بمشاركتك وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> mena magdy said قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميل بجد
> ...


*أعتقد ان اهميته ترجع للسببين لانه نادر ولاستخداماته فى مجالات حساسه .. ميرررسى لمرورك الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

